# Add HKD to Muay Thai?



## Turborocket (Jun 19, 2010)

I am thinking about adding another art just to have more "tools".  I've been studying Muay Thai and I really enjoy it, for the skill/technique building and conditioning, so I am not looking to get rid of this.  As I've checked out other styles/schools before arriving at HKD, I have  an elevated and positive opinion of the striking techniques in Muay Thai.  

So, what might the pros and cons be of adding HKD to Muay Thai?  

Primarily, I'm looking for another art to add locking skills, basic weapons defense (knife and stick - what one could realistically expect on the street), and maybe some grappling.  The HKD school that is at the top of my list also has a student that teaches western wrestling/grappling on Saturdays, and the HKD master helps to mix in HKD techniques.  This is a big plus in terms of what I am trying to learn and accomplish.


----------



## Turborocket (Jun 21, 2010)

No opinions?


----------



## Manny (Jun 21, 2010)

You can benefit from crosstraining. HKD is a very good MA, I think it won't hurt your mua thai. It's always good to taste another flavors.

Manny


----------

